
How Well Does Duolingo Work? - cgb223
https://blog.duolingo.com/how-well-does-duolingo-work/
======
briga
Interesting that they don't measure arguably the most important metric of
language learning: speaking. I don't think Duolingo will ever be able to
compete with in person classes when it comes to actually speaking the language

